# No longer soon to be Sigma owner!



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

9mm Allied Forces 16rd to be exact. Just ordered it and hope to have it early next week. It was not originally on my list - see other threads/posts here and here. I kept researching and even after reading about "bad triggers" I decided that the positive comments about all else and the price w/ rebate offer was the way to go. If the trigger turns out as bad as some say, I am confident that S&W will take care of it.


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

looking forward to a range report.....

i've been looking hard at the sigma line myself. The weapon appears to be solid enough, Leather options are good.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not sure when the first outing will be as I have not pulled a trigger on anything in more than a five years (probably closer to ten!). You can be sure that I will post up whenever the first round is let fly.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats. You are getting a right fine weapon.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome from North Central Texas

Congratulations

I like my 40VE after the smoothing of the trigger.

:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Don. It was partly your explanation of S&W's handling of the trigger "issue" that swayed me to take the chance. I'm confident.


----------



## blueball (Dec 24, 2009)

PopcornsmiliePopcornsmiliei just bought the 9mm sigma yesterday,haven`t fired a round through it yet but the trigger does feel kinda gritty


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

S&W will do a polish job for you if you are not inclined to do it yourself.


----------



## Mountaingoat61 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just got the 40cal version, first handgun I've owned. I really like it, fits my hand well, nice feel. Being my first handgun, I feel relatively safe with it being a double-action every shot so it's not going to go off accidently very easily. Some hardcore enthusiasts bash it for this reason or that but I have no complaints. I was unaware of any trigger issues until I read of them on here, mine is fine.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They bash it because it's too much like a Glock but it's a lot cheaper :anim_lol: I've owned a lot of weapons in my time. And I sold my G19 when I got that 40VE. The trigger is a little different but with a little time and TLC you can get it to be very smooth and take a little off the pull if wanted.

The one thing I will say is it's easier with a Glock to know when the striker is going to release. You can feel a slight click just before in a Glock. Withe Sigma it's more of a you have to know the feel because it's going to come back and feel exactly the same until it breaks and releases the striker. It's not enough of a difference to get me to spend the money on a Glock over the Sigma though, if I was inclined to buy another striker fired weapon it would probably be another Sigma.

At one time I still had my G19 and the 40VE. While cleaning both weapons I had put the slide of the Sigma on the Glock frame and it fit! Actually clicked into place. I was pretty surprised. They are that much alike. Glock had jumped Smith pretty hard over that in the beginning so Smith changed the trigger a little and re released it for the second and third generations. The third being some of the best they have made to date. :smt023


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I've read your posts about the trigger massage you've done DevilsJohnson, in the "Sigma 40 Trigger job" thread. Your comments also helped me toward my decision to buy. I am plenty capable of doing the work but will probably have S&W's people do it if it ends up as bad as some describe. I have plenty of other projects to do around the house! I won't decide until a few hundred rounds go down the pipe though.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ah, ya have them do it and you know its done well. I wouldn't blame anyone for getting the guys that built it to do any other work .


----------



## Mountaingoat61 (Dec 30, 2009)

So here's an update from earlier today. Took my 15yr old daughter out shooting. She's never fired a gun before. Of 18 shots, 14 hit the paper, 4 of those in the target including 1 bullseye. This was at 14 and 21 feet. She was still a bit nervous of it but did quite well for a 1st timer. Was very proud of her. I pumped off a full mag of 15, one hit outside the target but still on the paper, 7 in the black, 7 in the white. I'm basically a beginner as well, not really having shot much since I was a teenager. So overall, I'm very happy with my Sigma. Next purchase is probably another one for my wife. Then one for my daughter. 

I knew about the Glock imitation problems that S&W got into. One guy I was talking to even called it a "Schlock". But no regrets and the price is right. Not that I wouldn't mind owning a Glock later but for now, I'm a happy camper.

Happy shooting!


----------



## blueball (Dec 24, 2009)

not sure if i will send mine back or not on the trigger what all is involved in sending it back


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Took my Sigma 40 VE to the range today and enjoyed shooting it.:smt082

Frank at S&W did a great job of smoothing the trigger for me.

:smt1099 did


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I would not have made it to the range today but I got my hopes up when I got the email this morning. UPS had the scheduled delivery as Jan 4 but had already been updated to today by the time they sent me the tracking info. But somewhere along the line they got tired I guess and it is stuck at the local distribution center for who knows how long. It's been there since 6:30 this morning and is all of 30 minutes from the dealer. So much for the 2 day Blue label service!


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Now back to Jan 4. _Thanks UPS. Great service!_


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

me and a few friends went to the range the other day and my one buddy let me shoot his .40 sigma and i gotta tell you for the price its a good way to go. the gun was accurate. everywhere i aimed thats where the bullet hit. i loved how it fit in my hand and the recoil wasn't bad at all. the only thing i didnt like was the trigger, but as said before you can get that taken care of. but over all definitely a good choice. later down the road when i get some extra cash im going to get one and just immediately get the trigger taken care of. let us know how you feel about it after the range.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Alright, might as well expand the conversation here whilst I WAIT (thanks again UPS). Anyone have experience with this laser?

http://www.themachinistscrib.com/laser-sight-for-sampw-sigma-pistols-sw40ve-sw.html

Not really looking to get one but I was just cruising around looking at what accessories are available for Sigmas. It appears to be the only laser that doesn't require an adapter that then drops the laser almost to the magazine floor (slight exaggeration).


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yippee! In my possession now. Pics shortly. First I must fill out my paperwork for the freebies, etc. :mrgreen:


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

A friend of mine picked up a 9mm at a gun show over the weekend...we went to shoot it at the range. The only thing I didn't like was the trigger just like others stated. It was just extremely different from my XD. I think either a job on it or just more time getting used to it being different may help. Still I think a great gun for the $$$$


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

My son has had the .40 for a couple of years now and the more you shoot it the better the trigger seems to get.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Everything looked fine so the transfer proceeded (obviously). Looked it over more closely last night - nothing amiss. Trigger feels good actually. Much better than the two examples I handled at stores. Time to gather some rounds and send some down range. Hopefully the weather warms up a bit (where's that confounded global warming?!?). Sent the papers in for the free mags this morning.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 SP3

Nice. :smt023

Let us know how it shoots.

:smt1099


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice looking gun, I bet you will love it. It looks great in all black, have a good time with it.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

so did you get a chance to take it out yet?


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Long time, no post. Sorry, no good reason. I have been unusually busy with stuff since the pistol arrived. Nothing pressing, just stuff. So, I have not yet taken it out. But, my two freebee mags arrived today so that is a good thing. I hope to hit a range within the next week or two.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

*No longer soon to be Sigma owner! FINALLY! Rounds through it!*

WOW! another month of stuff getting in the way of firing this thing. But yesterday I finally got to put an even hundred through it. Results were very good, I think.

I tried four different brands 10 each then another 15 each. No problems at all. Accuracy of the gun was as good as I had hoped. MY accuracy was FAR better than I expected. At 20 feet I could easily make 4" groups standing. I haven't fired handgun for almost 20 years, so I was very happy with the first outing.

Trigger pull was heavy (a known and expected thing) but was not a problem. Maybe a little rough/gritty but I am still holding off with any changes there.

I tried the following ammunition in no particular:


Barbaul Brown Bear 115 gr Steel (laquered) case
CCI/Speer Blazer 115 gr Aluminum case
Federal 115 gr Brass case
PMC Bronze 115 gr Brass
They all seemed of similar accuracy as I did not feel the need to make any "corrections". The only thing that seemed odd was the the Blazers (aluminum) ejected up and back. One bounced off my head, another few off my right shoulder. All the others ejected nearly straight to the side.

I loaded all four mags with 10 rounds and fired them. Then I reloaded each with 15. I did not fire them in the same order the second time as I did the first. The results were the same both sessions.

So, I am completely pleased with the gun itself and the deal I got (thanks Bud's and S&W). Thanks to all here who gave straight answers and opinions that lead to the purchase.

I have a short story to tell about my son's first time shooting. I'll post that in the next day or two in the general long gun section.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

For the price a Sigma is hard to beat that's why I own two .40's.


----------

